# Happy Birthday TATTRAT!



## Andy M. (Mar 26, 2020)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## msmofet (Mar 26, 2020)

Happy Birthday Tat!


----------



## taxlady (Mar 26, 2020)

Happy Birthday Tat. I hope you are doing well, especially in these trying times.


----------



## TATTRAT (Mar 26, 2020)

Thanks all! It's quite a timeline we're in. Not the best birthday, but I'm just happy to be around for one. Trying to stay positive. The hardest part is having a mom in the ICU and I can't be there with her.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 26, 2020)

TATTRAT said:


> Thanks all! It's quite a timeline we're in. Not the best birthday, but I'm just happy to be around for one. Trying to stay positive. The hardest part is having a mom in the ICU and I can't be there with her.



(((Hugs))) That is rough, not being able to visit your mum at the ICU. Can you video chat or similar?


----------



## TATTRAT (Mar 26, 2020)

taxlady said:


> (((Hugs))) That is rough, not being able to visit your mum at the ICU. Can you video chat or similar?



She doesn't have the technology, not even a cell phone.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Mar 26, 2020)

HAUOLI LA HANAU, TAT!!!!

and a speedy recovery to your Mom


----------



## Josie1945 (Mar 26, 2020)

Happy Birthday Tattrat
Hope your mother gets better.

Josie


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Mar 26, 2020)

Happy Birthday, *TAT*, even in these strange times. I hope your Mom gets well and you two can visit again. ((hugs)) to you both.


----------



## caseydog (Mar 26, 2020)

Happy Birthday!!!

CD


----------



## TATTRAT (Mar 27, 2020)

Thank you, all.


----------

